# thyroid levels 10 years later



## mariav53 (Jan 17, 2018)

Had total thyroidectomy 10 yrs ago on levothyroxine 125.wgat should level be my primary is not sure and she is following me instead of endo


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Why did you have your TT?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Also, it's not just one level. You need to be checking Free T3, Free T4 and TSH.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you have any thyroid lab results you could share with (ranges)?


----------

